# The Bride of Frankenstein - finally done!



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Those bottles stumped me...










You can see more here:

http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/Model%20Museum/pages/Frankenstein%20%28Universal%29.html

Enjoy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!! I like the other models on your link - nicely done!
Steve


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nicely Done! I'm stumped on a few things on this one. The bottles look great.
Cool site too.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

louspal said:


> Nicely Done! I'm stumped on a few things on this one. The bottles look great.
> Cool site too.


Thanks. I was despairing that they'd ever look like anything other than tiny plastic bottles with brush-marked pint all over them.

I also remembered to paint the Bride's "teeth" white - there aren't any teeth in her mouth. Her expression doesn't look right if you can't see the white of the teeth.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice paint apps. I have not painted a kit in so long. Im scared mine will not come out as good as the ones I have seen on this board. Love you other kits also.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on the paint. And you're right-the expressions are remarkably well done for a styrene kit.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

You got them all there and all beautifully done.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Universalrocks said:


> Nice paint apps. I have not painted a kit in so long. Im scared mine will not come out as good as the ones I have seen on this board. Love you other kits also.


Thanks!

I use craft acrylics - they're cheap, come in lots of colors, and brush thin enough that they really need three or four coats to cover. That means you've got plenty of time to change your mind, paint it neutral gray, and start all over again without losing detail.

Have faith, and have fun!


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Tim, your Bride looks GREAT! And the Groom looks great, too. Thanks for sharing it with us!

What did you use to get the "frosted" look on the beaker over Elsa's left shoulder? 

Unlike most kits it seems like the bases for this kit and the upcoming Moebius deluxe Dracula are going to be as much fun to work on as the actual figures!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

captainmarvel1957 said:


> What did you use to get the "frosted" look on the beaker over Elsa's left shoulder?


It was an accident. Per the AFM instructions, I tried gluing them with Elmer's (didn't work) and then Mod Podge, which just about held them together. Using styrene or CA glue would fog them.

Then I tried painting them with transparent acrylics. Since I use a brush instead of an airbrush, they came out crappy.

It finally looked good enough to me, so I sprayed them with a glossy laquer - which then fogged up the plastic after all!

Still, they look good enough, and I don't need to work with them anymore!


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, Tim, it was a happy accident because the end result looks pretty doggone good! Thanks for the explanation! And, again, great work on the kit! 

This kit is the reason that I've gotten interested in modeling again. I've got mine along with several other recent releases like Green Lantern and the Polar Lights Captain America and Spider-Man and I even managed to find a Monarch Nosferatu. But I've been building up some older kits before tackling those!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They do make CA glue that does not fog, but if you just dip the parts in Future/Pledge first, and let them dry, you can glue them with normal CA glue and they will not fog. Or, glue them with CA, let it fog up, then dip them in Future and the fog will go away.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent job! I'm not one to complain about these kits (at least I hope I'm not) but the face on Karloff - which is EXCELLENT - would be even more poignant if he had a hint of that dopey, cautious smile he had in the flick during this scene. That is not a criticism of the kit and anyway it's probably nothing a bit of Aves couldn't modify.


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Really a fantastic job! You should be very proud.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!

Ben


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome job. Your color palette really does justice. I think the bottles look fine. I like this expression on the Monster's face. It is that moment he figures out she looks at him with disgust like all the other people that don't understand what he is. It would have been nice to have two heads to choose from. Another one with his initial smile of infatuation with his new "Bride".


----------

